
Show HN: I built a site that ranks coding bootcamps - air-on-web
http://whichbootcamp.com
======
air-on-web
Hey everyone,

Threw this MVP together as a side project.

It's still pretty light on data so if you attended a coding bootcamp, I'd
really appreciate if you left a review, just 5 Y/N questions.

Otherwise, really just looking for feedback / to see if there's interest in
something like this.

Also made a video if you want to learn more about this project:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j78vonJzKKs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j78vonJzKKs)

Cheers!

